
Ask HN: How common is NIH Syndrome in different Industries - formatkaka
NIH syndrome is a major problem in the software development industry. Do other industries suffer from such problems?<p>If yes, then how often?
======
LarryMade2
I myself am not fond of external dependencies, having had some projects merely
obsoleted when the dependent resources that be decided to drop/revise their
offerings.

A lot of businesses would be hesitant to have dependent outsourced critical
technologies, especially if its their core service or product. Over the
decades I heard of many failures, not due to the product, but the dependent
technology either dropping out, changing api/usability, or highly inflating
usage/licnese costs.

Here is a Joel piece on it: [https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2001/10/14/in-
defense-of-not-...](https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2001/10/14/in-defense-of-
not-invented-here-syndrome/)

~~~
formatkaka
Thanks for the blog reference!

------
matt_the_bass
All of the big defense contractors suffer this too.

